# Maytag washer is leaking during spin cycle



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

sounds like the tub seal is starting to leak. It will get much worse. Your looking at about a $200.00 repair.


----------



## AngieP (May 22, 2011)

Both my husband and I are relatively handy. Is this a repair that we could do ourselves with some internet instruction?
or are we asking for trouble?
Thanks


----------



## Marty1Mc (Mar 19, 2011)

If it only leaks during the spin cycle, then I would check the drain hoses and the drain circuit. Look for cracked hoses and the tubing where the hoses connect and clamp.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

AngieP said:


> Both my husband and I are relatively handy. Is this a repair that we could do ourselves with some internet instruction?
> or are we asking for trouble?
> Thanks


not really an easy repair, a few specialty tools are required also. First lets make sure it is the tub seal. Take off the front panel and look at the underside of the wash tub, right in the middle where the transmission goes into the tub you will find the tub seal. Run the machine to see if the water is dripping down from that seal. Generally the larger the load the more it will leak.


----------



## AngieP (May 22, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. It was the tub seal and we were able to do the repair ourselves. We purchased the kit w/the tub seal and the bearings so that is done as well. It cost us $60 vs. $200+ 
It took approx 3 hrs from tear down to repair then putting it back together but it was worth it!

Again, thank you.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

Good job


----------

